# Neste Natal porta-te bem ou não há presente para ninguém



## Pedrovski

Estou tentando melhorar meu conhecimento do pt-br ao traduzir certas frases.  Mas com esta especificamente não tenha a certeza se está certo:

pt-eu: Neste Natal porta-te bem ou não há presente para ninguém.

pt-br: Em este Natal *se porta* bem ou não há presentes pra ninguém.

pt-br-RGS: Em este Natal *te porta* bem ou não há presentes para ninguém.


As partes em negrito soam-me mal. Será que alguém aqui poderia me dizer se as minhas traduções estão certas?

Grato desde já por qualquer esclarecimento.


----------



## Macunaíma

Comporte-se bem, ou então, porte-se bem.


----------



## Pedrovski

Mas o pronome não devia ser sempre antes do verbo no pt-br (com a excepção de ínicios de frases)?


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Petrovski.
“Em este” não te soa mal? 
 
Uma sugestão:
Neste Natal, comporte-se bem ou não haverá presentes para ninguém.
 
O


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Mas o pronome não devia ser sempre antes do verbo no pt-br (com a excepção de ínicios de frases)?


 
Sempre não! Na forma imperativa, o pronome geralmente vem depois do verbo.
O


----------



## Pedrovski

olivinha said:


> Oi, Petrovski.
> “Em este” não te soa mal?
> 
> Uma sugestão:
> Neste Natal, comporte-se bem ou não haverá presentes para ninguém.
> 
> O



Soa Olivinha, mas pensava que os Brasileiros regra geral privilegiavam o uso não comprimindo.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Soa Olivinha, mas pensava que os Brasileiros regra geral privilegiavam o uso não comprimindo.


 
Muito pelo contra'rio. 
Adoramos num, numa, neste, nesta, pro, pra...


----------



## Macunaíma

Estou vendo que você entende muito pouco de português brasileiro. Mas isso é fácil de se resolver: é só ler mais. Tente ouvir algum brasileiro falando também.


----------



## Pedrovski

Macu,

já li vários livros brasileiros, por exemplo os "Capitães de Areia" de Jorge Amado.

A minha confusão em relação aos pronomes deveu-se a ter lido algures que os pronomes eram sempre antes do verbo excepto no ínicio de frases, mas devo ter percebido ou interpretado mal. Mas como disse antes, soou-me mal a tradução por isso não fui totalmente" "às cegas" traduzir.

Em relação à compressão do "em um" para "num" e associados, assumi que os brasileiros não faziam essa compressão por causa de uma discussão anterior que se teve aqui.  Mas agora já não sei qual é mais comum, a compressão ou descompressão.


----------



## Macunaíma

O que está te causando confusão é imaginar que há regras _não há. Quer dizer, há, mas ninguém segue. E a regra é usar os pronomes enclíticos, tal como reza a gramática. O uso é que faz com que nós ponhamos os pronomes antes dos verbos, mas não enxegue uma regra aí. No caso dos verbos pronomiais, os imperativos são feitos com a ênclise quase sempre. Comporte-se é um exemplo. Quanto ao não-uso de contrações, é opção pessoal, nenhuma regra.

Meninos de Areia...bom livro. Já leu Menino de Engenho, de José Lins do Rego? É o meu favorito.


----------



## Pedrovski

Macunaíma said:


> O que está te causando confusão é imaginar que há regras _não há. Quer dizer, há, mas ninguém segue. E a regra é usar os pronomes esclíticos, tal como reza a gramática. O uso é que faz com que nós ponhamos os pronomes antes dos verbos, mas não enxegue uma regra aí. No caso dos verbos pronomiais, os imperativos são feitos com a ênclise quase sempre. Comporte-se é um exemplo. Quanto ao não-uso de contrações, é opção pessoal, nenhuma regra.
> 
> Meninos de Areia...bom livro. Já leu Menino de Engenho, de José Lins do Rego? É o meu favorito.



Não, ainda não li, mas se dizes que é bom vou tentar lê-lo quando tiver mais tempo.
O mais preocupante sobre esta questão da posição dos pronomes é que ler textos de pt-br parece estar a reduzir-me a sensibilidade em saber aonde é que eles se posicionam no pt-eu, algo que eu fazia no passado instintivamente e com facilidade.

Também me aconteceu o mesmo com o uso do "ç" e o "c". Quando era mais jovem sabia sempre quando é que se usava um e outro por memória. Mas comecei mais tarde a cometer erros dessa natureza forçando-me a aprender mesmo a regra.


----------



## Vanda

Pedrovski, uma sugestão então, use sempre de acordo com as regras que você aprendeu (pt-europeu), assim não tem como errar!  Caso você ouça ou leia alguém usando outra colocação, será mais fácil descobrir o porquê, do que de outro modo.


----------



## Pedrovski

Bem Vanda, é que estou pensando (a pensar) passar uns tempos no Rio de Janeiro daqui a uns meses.  Gostava de passar como nativo e não como estrangeiro (embora com o meu sotaque e a minha pele muito branca isso provavelmente será difícil à partida), especialmente porque numa cidade como o Rio pode ser perigoso uma pessoa sobressair-se dos outros.


----------



## jazyk

> Também me aconteceu o mesmo com o uso do "ç" e o "c".


_C_ antes de _e_ e _i_.
_Ç_ antes _a_, _o _e _u_.
Simples.


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu sei. Foi isso que memorizei para nunca mais cometer erros desses.
Mas antigamente nem sabia essa regra e conseguia distinguir bem.


----------



## Pedrovski

Jazyk, vejo que compreendeu mal o que quis dizer.
Eu sei perfeitamente que há "brancos" no Brasil, incluindo comunidades nórdicas no sul.

Mas como sou mais branco até do que o português médio, acho que sou capaz de me sobressair um bocado lá.

Não é preciso arremessar insultos...


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Bem Vanda, é que estou pensando (a pensar) passar uns tempos no Rio de Janeiro daqui a uns meses. Gostava de passar como nativo e não como estrangeiro (embora com o meu sotaque e a minha pele muito branca isso provavelmente será difícil à partida), especialmente porque numa cidade como o Rio pode ser perigoso uma pessoa sobressair-se dos outros.


 

Se passar por nativo por quê?! Ia fazer o maior sucesso como português! O negócio é ser diferente. Não se preocupe com a pele branca _eu mesmo sou descendente de alemães, louro e detesto tomar sol, e nem por isso destôo.

Eu me lembrei de uma regra que aprendi na escola e que talvez seja a que você "leu algures", uma regra que é apenas da gramática brasileira: a atração do pronome oblíquo pelo reto ( "Eu me lembro", e não "Eu lembro-me" ). Além dessa, é também considerado errado pelas normas da gramática brasileira o uso, muito comum em Portugal, do pronome reflexivo para se referir à segunda pessoa do discurso ( "Preciso falar consigo", "Trouxe uma lembrança para si" ). 

No mais, use e abuse das diferenças enquanto estiver por aqui. E divirta-se: o Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade inigualável.


----------



## Pedrovski

Macunaíma said:


> Se passar por nativo por quê?! Ia fazer o maior sucesso como português! O negócio é ser diferente. Não se preocupe com a pele branca _eu mesmo sou descentende de alemães, louro e detesto tomar sol, e nem por isso destôo.
> 
> Eu me lembrei de uma regra que aprendi na escola e que talvez seja a que você "leu algures", uma regra que é apenas da gramática brasileira: a atração do pronome oblíquo pelo reto ( "Eu me lembro", e não "Eu lembro-me" ). Além dessa, é também considerado errado pelas normas da gramática brasileira o uso, muito comum em Portugal, do pronome reflexivo para se referir à segunda pessoa do discurso ( "Preciso falar consigo", "Trouxe uma lembrança para si" ).
> 
> No mais, use e abuse das diferenças enquanto estiver por aqui. E divirta-se: o Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade inigualável.




Macunaíma, agradeço o esclarecimento. Pelo menos você leva a sério o que escrevo.


----------



## Vanda

Pedrovski, o Macunaíma já deu as dicas necessárias. Talvez ,no início, as pessoas tenham um pouco de dificuldade com o sotaque, mas a boa vontade da parte delas supera tudo. (O único problema seria com os bandidos, mas você não terá problemas com eles. )
Apesar de você já saber, aqui vão algumas dicas sobre a colocação dos pronomes.


----------



## Pedrovski

Obrigado Vanda. Vou ler o artigo.


----------



## ronanpoirier

[quot~e]pt-br-RGS: Em este Natal *te porta* bem ou não há presentes para ninguém.[/quote]
Eu diria:
Neste Natal, tu te comportas bem ou não terá/haverá presentes.


----------



## Makumbera

Bem, na linguagem mais coloquial do Rio e São Paulo seria:

"Você se comporte, viu? Senão não vai ter presente pra ninguém!"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Para mim, esta frase não faz muito sentido por ser injusta. A pessoa (aparentemente um dos pais) afirma que não dará presentes a ninguém, se UMA pessoa não se comportar bem.

Acharia melhor: Neste Natal, se VOCÊS não se comportarem bem, ninguém terá presentes. (tudo no plural)

OU

Neste Natal, trate de se comportar bem ou não terá presentes. (tudo no singular)


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Para mim, esta frase não faz muito sentido por ser injusta. A pessoa (aparentemente um dos pais) afirma que não dará presentes a ninguém, se UMA pessoa não se comportar bem.
> 
> Acharia melhor: Neste Natal, se VOCÊS não se comportarem bem, ninguém terá presentes. (tudo no plural)
> 
> OU
> 
> Neste Natal, trate de se comportar bem ou não terá presentes. (tudo no singular)


 
Não acho que não faz sentido. É simplesmente uma aplicação daquele velho ditado, _os justos pagam pelos pecadores_.


----------

